# Father and Son HO Fun!



## sean Buick 76 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi there! 

I am Sean a 32 year old father of a 1 year old boy Shane!

When I was a child my father and I built this 4x8 HO setup, and I enjoyed it a lot!!! I spent hours and hours playing with it! I grew up and the train set sat still, till recently when my dad hauled it across the country to me and my son! 

I set it up quickly and filmed this video, so this is the "before" shot and you will see my updates each week!!! 

I love this hobby because there is no right or wrong, as long as you enjoy it. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=D-8qwe3DpDE


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A big Welcome to father and son. Have you showed it to that
little guy yet? What kind of awe does a one year old have for
trains?..I'll bet he reached out for it.

Runs pretty good after that long sleep. 

What are your plans for updating it?

Don


----------



## sean Buick 76 (Sep 16, 2015)

DonR said:


> A big Welcome to father and son. Have you showed it to that
> little guy yet? What kind of awe does a one year old have for
> trains?..I'll bet he reached out for it.
> 
> ...


Hi Don, 

Yes Shane loves to watch it go round and round, but he is far too little to let him touch it yet. 

I have a funny story about my little brother and my set back when we were kids... I was about 11 and he was 3. I took him down to the train set thinking he was old enough to have some fun with it. We had a great time, played for a hour or so and then went outside. The next day I came home and my little brother ran up to me and said "lets go play with the trains!" So we went down and I will never forget the carnage when I flicked the light on... A hurricane had demolished the whole set, buildings were overturned, people were broken in half, trains were damaged... 

But when I angrily looked over at my little bro and he was smiling ear to ear I just melted and smiled myself... I let him enjoy the damaged setup for a few years and then we rebuilt it together when he was old enough to play gentle. 

So the plan for this buildup is to keep it relatively low budget, get it running well, and keep him from playing un-supervised until he gets older when we can build it up better together.

And I will not try to be too much of a perfectionist with this build at this point due to the fact that it will get fixed up a few times as we go. This phase is all about building the foundation and getting the base landscape in place. 

Here are some pics of the progress I have made in the past few weeks since I started: 









River banks roughed out:



I couldn't help but set up some trucks:




had a roll over just before I was going to pour the fake water:


----------

